# Gormully and Jeffery Rambler 1899 -1903



## 2flit (Jun 5, 2013)

Gormully and Jeffery Rambler 1899 -1903 




This is on eBay now and looks good,  I am not the seller, The frame is a bit too small for me.. Looks nice and is complete with the front pedal pusher brake!
2FLIT


----------



## 2flit (Jun 5, 2013)

*He has 25 other bikes .....*

I called him looking for a larger frame and he has 25 more bikes in his garage he wants calls!    Nothing fit me but the names he mentioned are very collectable,
2flit


----------



## jaxschwinn (Jun 5, 2013)

*Larger frame TOC*

That bike is really cool.

I have a 24" frame columbia model 45 for sale right now, is that big enough?


----------



## rloving (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are also on Facebook, and are interested in sharing info and parts specifically on the Gormully and Jeffery (ABC or Pope as well) Rambler, join the new Facebook group called "Gormully and Jeffery Rambler Bicycle Group" at  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1667712360140150/


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

2flit said:


> Gormully and Jeffery Rambler 1899 -1903 View attachment 99178
> 
> This is on eBay now and looks good,  I am not the seller, The frame is a bit too small for me.. Looks nice and is complete with the front pedal pusher brake!
> 2FLIT




Anyone have something like this available?


----------

